

18 Los Angeles County sheriff’s deputies indicted in FBI jail probe - goldenkey
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/7-la-sheriff-deputies-arrested-fbi-jail-probe-article-1.1542319

======
a3n
> Four grand jury indictments and a criminal complaint allege unjustified
> beatings at downtown Los Angeles jail facilities

Wait. Is there such a thing as a _justified_ beating in a US jail?

